# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.55.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.55.0 
 - support HTC One X LTE  PJ83100 (Read/Write)
 - support HTC Sensation 4G PG58100 (Read/Write)
 - support HTC Amaze 4G PH85110 (Read/Write) 
 - support Samsung GT-S6012 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
 - support Samsung SHV-E160S (Read/Write)
 - support Samsung GT-C6712 (Read/Write) 
 - support Samsung SGH-I757M (Read/Write)
 - support Samsung SC-01E (Read/Write)*  *P.S. Wanted users with many HTC for beta testing repair core.*

----------

